# Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?



## Endmin (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

immer wieder liest man, dass Garnelen aus der Tiefkühltruhe ein prima Köder auf große Schleien sein soll. Allerdings habe ich persönlich noch von niemand erfahren, der damit auch eine gefangen hat. Würde es zwar selber gerne mal ausprobieren, habe aber keine Schleiengewässer derzeit in meiner Umgebung.

Hat irgendjemand hier im Board Erfahrungen mit Garnelen gemacht? Wenn ja, beißen wirklich nur die Großschleien?


gruß Tim


----------



## NickAdams (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Es funktioniert. Aber du hast natürlich auch Beifänge: Karpfen, Aale und Co. Im Grunde alle fische, die organische Nahrung auf dem Boden suchen und die Garnelen packen. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Endmin (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Danke für die Antwort!
Wie beköderst du dann die Garnelen? Schälst du die oder machst irgendwas anderes mit denen oder einfach ran an den Haken?

gruß Tim


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Sollte man wohl vorher pulen/schälen wie auch immer. Macht man ja beim Meeresangeln auch so. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die dann auch stärkeren Duft entwickeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Ich habe eine mal ganze Saison lang gefrorenen und eingelegten Garnelen getestet und hab danach wieder auf die üblichen Köder zurückgegriffen.

Warum?

Garnelen sind recht weich und deshalb nicht selektiv weil Rotaugen und -federn die Teile abknabbern und auch sonst alles mögliche drauf beißt.

Recht fester Mais, auch der im Glas(ausm Angelladen) selektiver ist. Den fressen die Lütten nicht ab.

Zermatscht und im Teig angeboten sind sie auch nur ein weiterer Köder unter vielen. Das Aroma ist nicht so, dass es besser fängt als z.B. Wurm, Made und Mais usw.

Ich hatte mir damals mehr davon erhofft aber der große Erfolg blieb leider aus.

Du kannst also getrost mit den bewährten Ködern angeln. Wichtiger sind Zeit, Ort und Ausdauer.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Geht, ist meiner Meinung aber nur in sehr überfischten Gewässern sinnvoll.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Gefangen hab ich damit Barsche, Regenbogner, Schleien, Karpfen und Aale. 
Ob gepult oder nicht, schien nie einen Unterschied zu machen. Den Geruch kann man verstärken, indem man die mehrfach auftaut & einfriert; verstärken ist übrigens ein wenig untertrieben 
Mein Fazit: wenn ich damit was gefangen habe, waren es immer gute Fische, z.B. meinen größten Aal überhaupt (96), aber ich hatte wesentlich weniger Bisse als auf andere Köder.


----------



## Endmin (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!#6
Werde es denke ich mal mindestens einmal im Frühjahr/Sommer ausprobieren und dann schauen, ob es in meinem Gewässer ähnlich abläuft wie bei euch! Wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn ausschließlich Schleien darauf beißen würden :q

Habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen, dass ich es öfter mal auf Schleie probier. Allerdings finden die Karpfen oder Giebel den Köder meistens vor einer Schleie. 
Der Nachteil an meinem Gewässer ist, dass es keine Seerosenfelder oder Schilfrändern gibt, geschweige denn  Krautfelder. 
Ab und zu hängt mal ein Baum ins Wasser, sonst gibt es da nicht viel, was auf Schleien hindeuten könnte. Aber anscheinend will mein Verein im April ein paar Schilf und Seerosenfelder anlegen. Vielleicht steigt dann meine Schleienmission :q


gruß Tim


----------



## as12 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

hi

garnele wird schon funktionieren, 

nur wie schon erwähnt warum auch immer, honig, erdbeere, frutti und auch halibut geschmack liefert super schleien erfolge, es gibt von topsecret ein mittelding zwischen boilie und teig,  soft hockpellets gedämpft 8mm und größer , in den genannten geschmacksrichtungen, mein tip probiere es mal, ich fische sie auf carpzoom boiliestopper, an der pose als auch an der feederrute


mfg


----------



## Lukasbrings (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Ein Tipp :

Lasst  das mit dem Seerosen feldern anlegen !

Die Dinger sind der Horror ! Unser Verein muss 2-3 mal jährlich den seerosen bewuchs komplett abschneiden und den Abtransport zahlt die Stadt nicht !


----------



## as12 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

ja dem stimme ich auch zu und ein nachteil hat die rose auch , sie dunkelt ab und das ist dem sonneneintrag und damit der sauerstoffproduktion auch abträglich

mfg


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Garnelen?
Ich Fische hier bei uns am Rhein-Herne-Kanal seit langen mit Mais und Tauwurm auf Schleie.
In der Regel konnte ich damit recht gute Ergebnisse erziehlen.
Da das Angeln auf Schleie in unseren Kanälen nich einfach ist, wäre das doch mal interessant für mich, weil ich an diesen Köder noch nicht gedacht habe.
Frage 1. Wie soll ich Fütter?( mit Garnele)
Frage 2. Auf Grund ( Feeder) oder doch mit Waggler ?

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## wolf86 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

also wir haben letztes jahr garnelen während der schonzeit als köfi-ersatz genommen. war bei uns am fluss eigentlich schon recht selektiv, hecht und zander haben sich dafür nicht intressiert (wies in der schonzeit sein soll) und haben damit eigentlich recht gut gefangen. es gab bei uns mit garnelen im april/ bis mitte mai mehr bisse als auf wurm. konnten somit ein paar brasche, aale, nerflinge, aiteln und nen koi fangen. Schleien ging bei uns nur was mit tauwurm als köder. alles in allem werd ich heuer wieder, zumindest im april mit garnelen fischen, da sie in diesem monat fängiger waren als der wurm. einziges problem sind viele fehlbisse, weil die dinger einfach echt besch**** am haken halten.

mfg


----------



## FrettchenLinks (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Ich finde auch, dass sich die "Garnelen Idee" sehr interessant und vielversprechend anhört. Was mich jetzt interessiert wäre jetzt, was genau unter "Garnele" verstanden wird, ne einfache Nordseekrabbe oder Black Tiger Prawns (vielleicht auf Wels) .


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Ich meine so kleine halbrunde orangefarbene Dinger. 
Sehen ein bissl aus wie ein vebogenes Zäpfchen.
Shrimps oder Nordseekrabben heißen die glaub ich(sehe da keinen Unterschied). |kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Black Tiger Prawns (vielleicht auf Wels) .



Bevor du Tiger an den Haken hängst schick die lieber mir, im Gegenzug bekommst du für jedes Kilo Tiger 
ein Kilo vergammelten Tintenfisch zurückgeschickt. 

So hat jeder was davon, der Wels und Gemini, du evtl. auch. 
Ich mag übrigens am liebsten Kaliber U2...


----------



## Endmin (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Jetzt sind ja schon ganz schön viel Meinungen zusammen gekommen, danke!


@ as12 und Lukasbrings
Das mit den Wasserpflanzen steht schon lange zur Diskussion und es wurde abgestimmt, dass welche reinkommen sollen. Der Teich ist recht flach und kann ohne großen Aufwand auch schnell wieder entfernt werden, falls es anfängt aus dem Ruder zu laufen! Aber jetzt im Moment bin ich erstmal froh, dass wir Wasserpflanzen bekommen, wie das aber dann in ein oder zwei Jahre aussehen wird, das seh ich dann :q

@ den Rest

Werde es aufjedenfall mal im April oder Mai versuchen, wenn ich eine damit fangen konnte, dann werde ich es auf jedenfall noch hier berichten! 

gruß Tim


----------



## Donnergugi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*



wolf86 schrieb:


> einziges problem sind viele fehlbisse, weil die dinger einfach echt besch**** am haken halten.
> 
> mfg



Habe gerade mal das Thema gelesen und mir Gedanken über die Befestigung des Köders gemacht.

Würde es vielleicht helfen die Garnelen vorher in einer Pfanne anzubraten? Oder denkt ihr, dass "gebratenes Fleisch" die Fische eher abschreckt? Durch die Strukturveränderung beim starken Erhitzen könnte der Köder besser am Haken halten. Außerdem ist Öl/Fett ein Geschmacksträger. 

Ich selbst habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, ist jetzt gerade nur so ne Schnapsidee. 

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß


----------



## Endmin (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

Ohne Hintergedanken, gab es bei mir heute Shrimps.^^ Dann hab ich das gleich mal ausprobiert mit einem 6er Karpfenhaken. Nach meinem "Test" heute, würde ich sagen, dass beides gleich schlecht hält. 
Dann kam mir die Idee, ganz feines Bindegarn nehmen und damit an den Haken binden. Hat aufjedenfall viel besser gehoben als ohne ein Garn. Aber das gehört mal am Wasser ausprobiert.
Dass das anbraten die Fische abschreckt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es ja auch gerösteten Hanf gibt. Aber auch hier, macht nur ein Versuch klug :q
Ich denke ein Garnelenteig herstellen wär die Variante, die am besten am Haken halten würde. 


gruß Tim


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*



Endmin schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Garnelenteig herstellen wär die Variante, die am besten am Haken halten würde.



Jaja....



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zermatscht und im Teig angeboten sind sie auch nur ein weiterer Köder  unter vielen. Das Aroma ist nicht so, dass es besser fängt als z.B.  Wurm, Made und Mais usw.




Sammel aber ruhig eigene Erfahrungen.#6
#h


----------



## kati48268 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*



Endmin schrieb:


> ... mit einem 6er Karpfenhaken. Nach meinem "Test" heute, würde ich sagen, dass beides gleich schlecht hält.
> ...
> Ich denke ein Garnelenteig herstellen wär die Variante, die am besten am Haken halten würde.


Die weichen Dinger aus dem Supermarkt kannst'e vergessen. Die Variante "Eismeerkrabben" hält schon einiges besser, riechen aber ungefähr so stark wie ein Glas Leitungswasser.
Aber wirklich feste Garnelen kriegst du an der Küste, die mit Schale zum selber pulen. Die sind richtig fest, halten besser am Haken als jeder Wurm ...und müffeln auch anständig!

Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Top-Köder, da schließe ich mich Tinca an. 
Ich probiere seit Beginn meiner Angelzeit (30 Jahre) immer wieder mit denen rum. Viell. ein Zehntel der Bisse die andere, typische Schleienköder bringen; 
auch bei Aal & Barsch sieht's nicht besser aus. Wenn, dann gute Fische, aber fast immer bleibt die Rute mit Garnelen unberührt.
Auf Forellen funktionieren die nicht soo slecht, aber sind nur eine gute Wahl, wenn es vorrangig auf Geruch und nicht auf Bewegung ankommt, z.B. im Winter.
Satzkarpfen ja, aber die fängt man mit jedem Schei§§.
Eine (von mir nicht getestete) Möglichkeit wäre, auch mit Garnelen zu füttern um sich von Partikeln & Boilies abzusetzen, aber wer will das bezahlen?!

Wenn Teig, nimm Forelliteig, das ist _der_ Schleienkiller!

Und wenn unbedingt Garnelen im Teig sein sollen, nimm Belachan, gibt's im Block od. Glas im Asialaden oder beim Friedfischprofi.


----------



## as12 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit Garnelen auf Schleie?*

siehst|bigeyes so langsam landen wir wieder beim teig:q wobei gedämpfte pellets meinetwegen auch mit forelli-geschmack und auch nicht so *teuer* im fachhandel, ein absoluter geheimtip auf schleien ist, meine erfahrung erdbeere, honig und auch suschi-pellets waren der schleienmagnet schlechthin, hängt bestimmt auch ein wenig von der futterstrategie ab.

eins bleibt süß geht immer egal ob honig, erdbeere oder vanille meine favos!

 schleien sind naschkatzen und genießer:q mal wollen sie riesenköder, mal bonsai-köder, mal garnicht.
aber süß sind sie und bleiben sie, im wahrsten sinne des wortes, eines meiner lieblingsfische

mfg


----------

